# Adirondack chair plans



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

Well I have been looking through the threads for easy plans for adirondack chairs. I am looking for something very easy that does not require cutting curved edges with a band saw. I did a Google search and found many different plans. I found several that had features I liked. But none that I liked 100%

So I have decided to design one in CAD, cut it, tweak the design and then make more. Maybe a kit I can sell for the Summer season. Maybe make it bolt together. 

Anyone built anything like this?


----------



## chuckha62 (Mar 27, 2014)

The problem with Adirondack chairs is that they look so comfortable and inviting, but sit in one for two minutes and you'll want to get out. The surfaces are too flat, the arms are too high and the angles of traditional chairs are all wrong. 

I designed my own and make them out of old wine barrel staves. The curvature of the staves is perfect for your back and once you get the dimensions dialed in, you've got a beautiful, comfortable chair that you'll be proud of. 

That was my solution.

Chuck


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

chuckha62 said:


> The problem with Adirondack chairs is that they look so comfortable and inviting, but sit in one for two minutes and you'll want to get out. The surfaces are too flat, the arms are too high and the angles of traditional chairs are all wrong.
> 
> I designed my own and make them out of old wine barrel staves. The curvature of the staves is perfect for your back and once you get the dimensions dialed in, you've got a beautiful, comfortable chair that you'll be proud of.
> 
> ...


On another note..

I wish I could get my hands on an old whiskey barrel. I have some white whiskey I'd like to age. 

Do you sell the chairs? Pics?


----------



## chuckha62 (Mar 27, 2014)

Sorry it took so long to respond. I'll post a pic or two when I can. I have sold a few of them. I typically build them in pairs and usually build a footrest and a table to go with them. All pieces made from wine barrels. it's been a fun little hobby.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

chuckha62 said:


> The problem with Adirondack chairs is that they look so comfortable and inviting, but sit in one for two minutes and you'll want to get out. The surfaces are too flat, the arms are too high and the angles of traditional chairs are all wrong.
> 
> I designed my own and make them out of old wine barrel staves. The curvature of the staves is perfect for your back and once you get the dimensions dialed in, you've got a beautiful, comfortable chair that you'll be proud of.
> 
> ...


I found just the op to be true. But my chairs are from a true and traditional plan with the correct dimensions. So many plans have bastardized the chair it's possible you have sat in an inferior design. 

I recommend the OP do a study of the chair and bite the bullet and cut the curves.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## chuckha62 (Mar 27, 2014)

To each his own, I guess. If you like them then good for you. I didn't just fall off a trunip truck, so it's not like I haven't seen and experienced multiple "traditional" versions of Adirondacks.

Here are the ones that I make. As I said, the curvature fits the back better than any flat board can.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mine are quite comfy. 









Made about 19 of them out of various woods. These are white oak


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I grew up in upstate NY and my grandmother always had traditional Adirondack chairs. The ones she had weren't super comfortable to me. I make a version of these chairs where the back is curved which I find VERY comfortable. In made several for friends & family and they all seem to agree.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

chuckha62 said:


> To each his own, I guess. If you like them then good for you. I didn't just fall off a trunip truck, so it's not like I haven't seen and experienced multiple "traditional" versions of Adirondacks.
> 
> Here are the ones that I make. As I said, the curvature fits the back better than any flat board can.


That's nice.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

guglipm63 said:


> Mine are quite comfy.
> 
> Made about 19 of them out of various woods. These are white oak


They look it too. 

Stop with the bounty of cherry. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Burb said:


> I grew up in upstate NY and my grandmother always had traditional Adirondack chairs. The ones she had weren't super comfortable to me. I make a version of these chairs where the back is curved which I find VERY comfortable. In made several for friends & family and they all seem to agree.


Is that cedar? They look comfortable. My wife sat in one and said they are the most comfortable chair she has ever sat in. We have them on the deck and probably will be for a life time.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Is that cedar? They look comfortable. My wife sat in one and said they are the most comfortable chair she has ever sat in. We have them on the deck and probably will be for a life time. Al Nails only hold themselves.


Yes they are cedar. I make them from rough 1x4, 2x4, & 2x6 lumber. I plane and sand any surfaces that are reasonably expected that the user will touch. The backs stay rough. I really love them. I also have some that I made out of pine and painted red, white & blue. These are the ones I currently have on my deck. The main reason I find mine more comfortable than most I've sat in are these have a curved back as opposed to a straight flat back.

Mark


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Burb said:


> Yes they are cedar. I make them from rough 1x4, 2x4, & 2x6 lumber. I plane and sand any surfaces that are reasonably expected that the user will touch. The backs stay rough. I really love them. I also have some that I made out of pine and painted red, white & blue. These are the ones I currently have on my deck. The main reason I find mine more comfortable than most I've sat in are these have a curved back as opposed to a straight flat back.
> 
> Mark


Cedar is nice. I've done them in cedar and poplar. 
Curved back are probably more comfortable but I like the old style traditional look. I haven't made any new ones lately but I have a plan and templates for one that folds up for easy storage during hurricanes. Big deal in the sub tropics.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Cedar is nice. I've done them in cedar and poplar. Curved back are probably more comfortable but I like the old style traditional look. I haven't made any new ones lately but I have a plan and templates for one that folds up for easy storage during hurricanes. Big deal in the sub tropics. Al Nails only hold themselves.


I haven't tried poplar. I've only used it for my early on projects but haven't used it for the most part on a few years. I really like cedar for outdoor projects as they don't require painting or stains to last. Plus I love the smell of cedar, especially in the shop when working on it.

Mark


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Burb said:


> I haven't tried poplar. I've only used it for my early on projects but haven't used it for the most part on a few years. I really like cedar for outdoor projects as they don't require painting or stains to last. Plus I love the smell of cedar, especially in the shop when working on it.
> 
> Mark


What kind of screws are you using?

Not sure if pop weathers well. But for weight and all it work well.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> What kind of screws are you using? Not sure if pop weathers well. But for weight and all it work well. Al Nails only hold themselves.


I per drill most holes and them use exterior screws made for cedar. They were actually left over for a fence project.

Mark


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

guglipm63 said:


> Mine are quite comfy.
> 
> View attachment 93912
> 
> ...



Those are pretty nice. I am working on a set of plans. We shall see how it goes. I am also looking for more plans online.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

Burb said:


> I grew up in upstate NY and my grandmother always had traditional Adirondack chairs. The ones she had weren't super comfortable to me. I make a version of these chairs where the back is curved which I find VERY comfortable. In made several for friends & family and they all seem to agree.


Those are sweet. I really need to get me a band saw.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

VIFmike said:


> Those are sweet. I really need to get me a band saw.


you can always use a jig saw too


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

I made a few if these chairs, personally I find them very comfortable and have had a few people tell me they were more comfortable than others they've tried. These are made from Norm's plans - you can get them from the New Yankee workshop and I think Popular Woodworking was giving the plans away free earlier this year. If you were just doing one chair you could make it with a jigsaw or even a coping saw.

If you want on with all straight lines there is a set of plans in The Woodwright's Eclectic Workshop by Roy Underhill that should be fairly comfortable and easy to build, but they look a bit angular to me.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

BigBadBuford said:


> I made a few if these chairs, personally I find them very comfortable and have had a few people tell me they were more comfortable than others they've tried. These are made from Norm's plans - you can get them from the New Yankee workshop and I think Popular Woodworking was giving the plans away free earlier this year. If you were just doing one chair you could make it with a jigsaw or even a coping saw.
> 
> If you want on with all straight lines there is a set of plans in The Woodwright's Eclectic Workshop by Roy Underhill that should be fairly comfortable and easy to build, but they look a bit angular to me.


Big that's a great chair. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------

